# 500GB enough?



## Metallica17

Do you guys think that 500GB is enough of a hard drive? I will be using it for gaming/some school stuff. Mainly just typing papers for school and browsing the internet. But is it enough in the long run?


----------



## bomberboysk

Generally, yes, unless you have large collections of videos, photos, lossless music, etc.

Right now however there are some great prices/gigabyte on larger capacity drives.


----------



## Metallica17

Yeah I know thats why I'm wondering what to do. I found this-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883227179R

Yeah it is open box, but I save a couple hundred bucks because it is. And I'm pretty sure it has to work when they give it to me. It has an awesome video card and processor, but the hard drive is what I'm worried about. I guess I could buy another hdd and throw it in there if I needed to.


----------



## seanspotatobiz

Metallica17 said:


> Yeah I know thats why I'm wondering what to do. I found this-
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883227179R
> 
> Yeah it is open box, but I save a couple hundred bucks because it is. And I'm pretty sure it has to work when they give it to me. It has an awesome video card and processor, but the hard drive is what I'm worried about. I guess I could buy another hdd and throw it in there if I needed to.



Yeah, I'd just get it and use it, and then, when the time comes, add another drive. There's no point in getting the extra drive before you need it though, 'cause prices are always dropping.


----------



## Twist86

Yes 500GB is fine....personal use I never pass 150gb and this is 30gb in videos 20gb music the rest are games.


BTW that rig is actually fairly priced all things considered...enjoy it   Make sure they give you a disc in case you ever have issue with your Windows 7 though. Since its a open box it might not have it.


----------

